# downloaded video but sound showing mute..no sound



## searchrajat (May 16, 2017)

Hi,
I have downloaded the following video and trying to play it with VLC or WMP but there is no sound.
the vlc player audio track is also showing disabled.

https://cdn.cloud.altbalaji.com/con...8f98/TheTestCase_1_32c28e4f_video_track_0.mp4

please help!
Rajat


----------

